# New to me Gf1800



## Linusb212 (Sep 18, 2016)

I just bought a 500 hour 4wd gf1800 with a 54" deck. Kept out of the weather, very nice machine. I paid $2200. Not sure if that's a great, good, or bad deal but I'm happy with it. 

It came with a rear bagger and the blower attachment. There is a warning sign on the floor pan that says not to use the bagger without axle extensions.

What are those and any idea where I can find them?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I would judge the deal you made to be excellent. The axle extensions set the wheels out for more stability. Your Kubota dealer can tell you the length/thickness needed, and http://www.motorsport-tech.com/ can provide you with the spacers.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah, I agree with Randy, that's a very nice mower for the money. That looks like it'd take all the work out of mowing!


----------



## Linusb212 (Sep 18, 2016)

RC Wells said:


> I would judge the deal you made to be excellent. The axle extensions set the wheels out for more stability. Your Kubota dealer can tell you the length/thickness needed, and http://www.motorsport-tech.com/ can provide you with the spacers.


Thanks! So are axle extensions and spacers the same thing?


----------



## Linusb212 (Sep 18, 2016)

Tractor Beam said:


> Yeah, I agree with Randy, that's a very nice mower for the money. That looks like it'd take all the work out of mowing!


I live on the side of a mountain with about 20-25 degree slopes. I've tried just about every other option I could on the used marker for under $1000. SCAG walk behind, swisher pull behind, a variety of regular lawn tractors, and a JD f550! I was able to get the job done ok with all of them in one way or another but was a struggle in keeping traction so I knew I needed a 4wd. 

I really wanted a Steiner because of all the attachments that are available but I couldn't find a nice one within a reasonable price so I'm happy with this. It really hugs the ground and feels very stable on the hills even when riding them sideways. I'm sure the big deck helps with that. It will even be better with the extensions!

I haven't mowed the part shown in this pic. This is the steepest section. I won't try the left most most parts of this picture. I'll leave that for the goats.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes, same thing. You will want to know recommended length, then order accordingly. Kubota also sells an extension long enough to use dual wheels, so can give you good advice.


----------

